# For all birth control pill users



## purpleRain (Jul 6, 2008)

Let us know what _birth control pill_ you are using at the moment, fill in the questions if you like






*Name of your birth control pill:*

*How long are you using it:*

*Good points:*

*Bad points:*

*Optional extra information:*

*Overall judgement (1-10):*


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 6, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: Aviane

How long are you using it: I've been using it for over a year

Good points: Makes my periods lighter, totally got rid of my cramps.

Bad points: Makes me sick to my stomache if I take two at once, but I'm pretty sure that all pills are like that.





Optional extra information: Not that I can think of.

Overall judgement (1-10): 10


----------



## Andi (Jul 6, 2008)

*Name of your birth control pill:* Diane mite (Dianette(

*How long are you using it:* over 1 year, have used it for like 3 years at another time

*Good points:* makes my skin clear (ZERO breakouts!) and my boobs grow a little bit

*Bad points:* if I decide to skip my period and take 2 pill packs back to back, my boobs get tender and even bigger. I like the bigger look though, so I`m not sure if you could call this a bad point lol

*Optional extra information:*

*Overall judgement (1-10): *10


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Name of your birth control pill:* Jovilette

* How long are you using it:* About 4-5 months, skipped a couple of weeks in between to see if they were affecting my migraines.

* Good points:* No periods! A lot less cramping, and my skin is sooo much clearer. It also helped with very very mild bacne.

* Bad points:* Made me pretty moody when I first started taking it, made my boobs a LITTLE smaller, actually, but not really noticeable. I just don't fill out my C-cup as fully as I did before.

* Optional extra information:* I'm taking it for my PCOS, to balance my hormones

* Overall judgement (1-10):* 9.5, because of the moodiness in the beginning, was NOT very fun.


----------



## jewele (Jul 6, 2008)

Name: Ortho-tri Cyclen

Using how long: I would say about 10 years

Good points: I take it so I don't get my period, I have about one a year and have been doing this for about 5-6 years and haven't had any problems at all. My boobs get a little bigger and it helps me keep my weight on.

Bad points: Price and availability. My health insurance doesn't cover, and family pact is okay, but waiting in the clinic room sucks!!!

Optional info: none right now

Overall judgement: 10


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 6, 2008)

*Name of your birth control pill: Errin, Gen. for Micronor. aka "mini pill" or "POP's" (Progestrin Only Pills) for nursing moms.*

How long are you using it: 10 months

*Good points: No period (but that's also because I'm nursing), no moodiness, only $5.00 a month w/ ins.*

*Bad points: I still get occasional acne, losing alot of hair which I heard is common with the mini pill.*

*Optional extra information: I'm on this one because it's the only safe pill for breastfeeding. When I stop, I'll probably switch back to Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo or try Mirena IUD. **Overall judgement (1-10): 7 (I was on Ortho Tri-Cyclen and Ortho Tro-Cyclen Lo for years and I give them both a 10)*


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jul 7, 2008)

Used to take a month ago----

Name of your birth control pill: Lessina

How long are you using it: One year

Good points: No cramps, steady consistent periods, no acne

Bad points: Moodyness kicks in alot

Optional extra information: Given to me by a free clinic, but isn't heard much about, I guess a small company makes it.

Overall judgement (1-10): 9

Now I'm on...

Name of your birth control pill: YAZ

How long are you using it: one month

Good points: No moodiness, skin looks better way better and no acne, light periods or so I've noticed.. I had a three day period instead of the usual four, no weight gain

Bad points: Since its my first month my period came late due to hormonal changes, it was the scariest crap of my life... LOL Other then that its pretty good, I get occasional cramps but nothing serious

Optional extra information: Available to the public by free clinic and is most recommended for college students who suffer from heavy work loads of school work and stress

Overall judgement (1-10): 9.5


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2008)

*Name of your birth control pill:* NuvaRing

*How long are you using it:* About two years. Before that I was on Diane

*Good points:* easy to use, don't have to remember to take a pill every day, my periods go from tuesday to friday (woohoo, free weekend), little to no weightgain, skin still looks good

*Bad points:* it's quite expensive. Sometimes the ring slips down which is annoying, also, it increases the amount of moisture you produce (sorry, TMI, but it's in the brochure!) that means you really should use panty liners most days.

*Optional extra information:* apparently you can get sms alerts and emails to remind you when to take the ring out and when to insert a new one! I haven't subscribed though

*Overall judgement (1-10):* 9


----------



## SybariteGator (Jul 7, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: Copper IUD

How long are you using it: 1 year

Good points: lasts for 10 years, only $500, set it &amp; forget it

Bad points: heavier periods, some cramping

Optional extra information: Had too many side effects from hormonal BC

Overall judgement (1-10): 8.5


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Optional extra information:* apparently you can get sms alerts and emails to remind you when to take the ring out and when to insert a new one! I haven't subscribed though*Overall judgement (1-10):* 9

omg really, that's funny...I never heard of that


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 7, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: Microgestin

How long are you using it: I've been on this pill for about a year and half and on BC for about 6 years.

Good points: Short light periods, I get it from Planned Parenthood so it's very convenient, keeps me from getting prego? haha

Bad points: It's $25 a month, but well worth it!

Optional extra information:

Overall judgement (1-10): 10.

Quote:
Bad points: Makes me sick to my stomache if I take two at once, but I'm pretty sure that all pills are like that.



I've never heard of that! I havent had that problem with any of the pills I've taken.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 7, 2008)

my birth control is not in pill form, it's in child form. All I need to do is go to Wal Mart or the grocery store and see all the whiny screaming kids and VOILA! The most natural birth control ever



It makes me want to thank the mothers





Good Points: Cheap &amp; Natural

Bad Points: The screaming whiny kids sometimes makes you feel like you want to explode.


----------



## Arielle123 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Name of your birth control pill:* Aviane

* How long are you using it:* about 2 years

* Good points:* Works, no side effects, cheap with my insurance

* Bad points:* nothing

* Optional extra information:* This has worked so much better for me. I switched from ortho tri cyclen lo. The low amount of hormone in that made my periods over 2 weeks which was not fun. Aviane fixed all that.

* Overall judgement (1-10):*10


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *|&lt;33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my birth control is not in pill form, it's in child form. All I need to do is go to Wal Mart or the grocery store and see all the whiny screaming kids and VOILA! The most natural birth control ever



It makes me want to thank the mothers



Good Points: Cheap &amp; Natural

Bad Points: The screaming whiny kids sometimes makes you feel like you want to explode.





LOL, I employ this method myself...


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 7, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: Ortho Tri Cyclen

How long are you using it: about 4 years

Good points: light predictable periods, no cramping, no kids lol

Bad points: makes me sick to my stomach if i miss more than one or take more than one at a time.

Optional extra information:

Overall judgement (1-10): 9.5


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 8, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: Trinessa (generic of Ortho-Tricylcin)

How long are you using it: 3 years

Good points: Lighter predictable periods, controlled acne, less cramps

Bad points: hormonal mood swings

Optional extra information:

Overall judgement (1-10): 9


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *|&lt;33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my birth control is not in pill form, it's in child form. All I need to do is go to Wal Mart or the grocery store and see all the whiny screaming kids and VOILA! The most natural birth control ever



It makes me want to thank the mothers



Good Points: Cheap &amp; Natural

Bad Points: The screaming whiny kids sometimes makes you feel like you want to explode.






whehehe a very natural way


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 25, 2008)

*Name of your birth control pill: Alesse*

*How long are you using it:* *3 and a half years*

*Good points: Given me clear perfect skin, has not effected my weight, predictable light 4 day periods, worked well so far! Never makes me feel sick if I need to take 2 but I never miss them anymore*

*Bad points: Price keeps going up a little? They used to be $11 when I started now they are up to $20 (On my moms health ins.)... I still get cramps and real moody PMS but only for a day or 2*

*Optional extra information: You can get a 21 or 28 pack, I get the 28 pack, so you get 21 BC pills, and 7 placebo pills that are a different color. You don't have to take them, but I used to, it helps you remember what time to take them and when to start your new pack. I still count them to make sure Im on schedule. Also its called aLESSe because its a very low dose.*

*Overall judgement (1-10): 10!! Love this stuff!!*


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 25, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: NuvaRing

How long are you using it: 2 years

Good points: I don't have to remember to take a pill everyday (I was horrible at that)!

Bad points: I honestly can't think of a bad thing about it, I really like it!!! Maybe the fact that I have to take it out and put it in?

Optional extra information:I'm also on another medication for migraines that decreases the effectiveness of BC (but the NuvaRing is a great option b/c of the continual dosing).

Overall judgement (1-10):10


----------



## Jinx (Aug 8, 2008)

Let us know what _birth control pill_ you are using at the moment, fill in the questions if you like





*Name of your birth control pill:* Tri-levlen or the generic Empress

*How long are you using it:*About 15 years

*Good points:* It WORKS, lol!! Light, short periods (usually).

*Bad points:* Remembering to take it!

*Optional extra information:* Trilevlen is a multi phasic pill so you get varying degrees of hormones throughout the month, much like you would naturally.

I had problems with regular type pills previously as far as break through bleeding after a couple months and the MAIN reason I was put on the pill was to regulate my periods that went from typical 28 days cycles to 21 days- essentially 2 periods a month.

Being put on a multi phasic solved the break through bleeding problem and have had no funky side effects in all these years.

*Overall judgement (1-10):* I'll go with 9.


----------



## pm33 (Aug 20, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: Yaz

How long are you using it:2 months

Good points: seems to have helped with acne and moodiness.

Bad points: last month I had my period for over a week. Used to only have for 3 or 4 days. Hope that changes.


----------



## crapola (Aug 20, 2008)

used to use ortho tricyclen lo for 2 years when in college and got it for cheap, now i go to planned parenthood and use

Name of your birth control pill: trinessa (generic ortho tricyclen)

How long are you using it: 2 months

Good points: light period, so far it's been keeping my skin clearer, hasn't made me gain any weight, keeps off the pms

Bad points: mood swings

Overall judgement (1-10): 8 (only because ortho tricyclen lo didn't make me as emotional)


----------



## magosienne (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *|&lt;33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my birth control is not in pill form, it's in child form. All I need to do is go to Wal Mart or the grocery store and see all the whiny screaming kids and VOILA! The most natural birth control ever




It makes me want to thank the mothers



Good Points: Cheap &amp; Natural

Bad Points: The screaming whiny kids sometimes makes you feel like you want to explode.





I can't believe i missed that post, Kee you are too funny !!


----------



## juhlinanoy (Aug 22, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: Ortho Tri-Cyclen

How long are you using it: 6 years

Good points: Keeping my skin clear of blemishes. I know exactly what week my period will come. Lessen painful cramps and menstruation.

Bad points: Periodic breast tenderness and when my week comes in I get backaches.

Overall judgement (1-10): 8


----------



## Lucy (Sep 1, 2008)

Name of your birth control pill: microgynon

How long are you using it: i've used it for the last four years

Good points: little to no pms or mood swings, easy light periods, hardly any weight gain.. everything a girl wants!

Bad points: it didn't give me bigger boobs like the doctor said it would.



periods can be slightly painful sometimes but its only for a couple of hours on the first day.

Overall judgement (1-10): 10


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 1, 2008)

This is very informative girls! Keep it going


----------

